# Fishermans wharf head boat?



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

Anyone ever fish with them??..I am looking to head boat over here in the late fall for perch..Looks like spring is the time to jig for eyes over there??...Here is their website..http://www.wecatchfish.com/fishermans_wharf_charters.htm


----------



## Orlando Wilson (Jul 26, 2010)

I've heard good things about them


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

You are correct on both. Fishing is really good right now and we always are the first boats to find the fish, let me know when your coming up


----------



## cramerk (Aug 3, 2005)

fished with them for years and now use them as a valuable resource. Can not go wrong with them now and especially with the fall perch bite out of vermillon.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

I was just out last Wednesday with them on the 3-10 run and caught lots of fish. Always professional and friendly.


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys...It dosnt seem like a whole lot of money but its enough to where I would still like to get my bang for my buck you know??..lol...


----------



## ur_averagejoe4 (Aug 18, 2009)

Do you need to bring your own gear or is that provided? If you would need to, what would be preferred? I was thinking about doing this one day on a weekend soon and want to get my days worth since I'll be driving from Springfield.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

I worked for them for a couple years and I can tell you they are great fisherman and knowledgeable. We caught eyes all year long. But you need to keep in mind that fishing is still fishing and there is always a chance you could get out on a day where they just seem to turn off or disappear. Also remember that one of their captains is typically out at least once a day so theyre able to really stay on top of them. You will definately get your "bang for your buck" if youre realistic . If you are just concerned about taking home some fish, go to the superstore, its cheaper in the end - and they always bite there


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> Do you need to bring your own gear or is that provided? If you would need to, what would be preferred? I was thinking about doing this one day on a weekend soon and want to get my days worth since I'll be driving from Springfield.


You need to bring your own gear. I would get some perch, way better eating and if ya get a sheeper mixed in it'll fight more than a walleye too. Get the best of both worlds. Tell Brent to come up too!


----------



## ur_averagejoe4 (Aug 18, 2009)

Yeah I just want the misses to have a good time fishing, she doesn't care what she catches just as long as there's something on her hook. I'd be happy to bring some perch home and I wouldn't care if we hooked into an eye or sheep either. Fun fights.


----------



## hiddenlake (Dec 29, 2004)

souds good, are they perch fishing now????


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

We are doing both perch and walleye. Just give them a call at 419-734-9002 and ask. I will be in the bait shop from 12-6 today if anyone wants to stop in and say hey. I'll also be around throughout the weekend.


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

ErieAngler said:


> I worked for them for a couple years and I can tell you they are great fisherman and knowledgeable. We caught eyes all year long. But you need to keep in mind that fishing is still fishing and there is always a chance you could get out on a day where they just seem to turn off or disappear. Also remember that one of their captains is typically out at least once a day so theyre able to really stay on top of them. You will definately get your "bang for your buck" if youre realistic . If you are just concerned about taking home some fish, go to the superstore, its cheaper in the end - and they always bite there


Sounds like they have some good reviews..It isnt so much about taking home a bunch of fish..My nephew and I think the boats look cool,and we always like to have a line in the water..Plus I can only buy so many fish from the store before the ladies behind the counter tell me to get a fishin pole and catch some lol...


----------



## Scooter99 (Jul 30, 2010)

I have used Sassy Sal's several times for perch. I have found it to be a good time and a great value. I have a 20' bass boat and I can't haul it up there for a day of fishing for the 70 bucks it costs for 2 of us to use the head boat. Plus, I don't have to wait for the perfect conditions I need to take out my low sided boat. They are professional and usually can put you on the fish.


----------



## Scooter99 (Jul 30, 2010)

Yeah, That's the one.


----------



## Headboat Hunter (Apr 18, 2010)

Great group of people I go out with them all the time. Usually I go out with Capt. Jeremy or Tyler. I highly recommand them.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Ive done well with all the head boats in that area.I prefer perchin with tibbles out of marblehead,he perches a lot thru out the year and usually is on top of the perch.Bring youre own gear or u can rent gear,pack youre lunch cooler and go catchin,he also has complete bait shop with all youre needs.


----------



## Bubba's Toy (May 17, 2008)

My son and I did Tibbles on wednesday. We had our limit before 11am. I think we had 15 fishing on boat and finished all the limits and in marina by 1pm. Their were a few Jumbo's caught but most in the 8-9in range.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

tibbel's is my hands down choise. very friendly if i don't take my boat that my ride.


----------



## capt S (Sep 5, 2007)

Fishermans wharf is the only way to go! the wharf RULES!!!


----------



## sploosh56 (Dec 31, 2008)

don't forget to tip the mate


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Haven't been to the warf scene last june. bad experience then haven't been in the store after that.


----------



## spoonchucker (Sep 30, 2008)

fishermans wharf has always treated me right. always wanted to do the fall perch thing when they move a boat east. walleye jigging is right after the limit changes to 6, big fish. just make sure to go before it changes to the crawler harness deal as the size drops


----------



## profisher5 (Jun 11, 2009)

Fun fight is right,hook a big sheephead on an ultralight rod and your in for a good fun fight.I use 10# test on my ultralights for that reason, catch one and it's a blast you'll remember for a long time.
ur averagejoe4, i hope the misses catches one she'll remember for a long time good luck.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4 (Aug 18, 2009)

profisher5 said:


> Fun fight is right,hook a big sheephead on an ultralight rod and your in for a good fun fight.I use 10# test on my ultralights for that reason, catch one and it's a blast you'll remember for a long time.
> ur averagejoe4, i hope the misses catches one she'll remember for a long time good luck.


Thanks, were headed up there for a Saturday Perch Trip, so will post up when we get home.


----------



## bobhar2001 (May 24, 2010)

Fishermans Warf boats were both up to Vermillion, so I went out on Sassy Sal.
Great bunch of people, weather was beautiful, just no fish to be had. I only hooked 9 fish all day and that was one of the larger catches. Big fish was only 10 1/4". Spoke to them at the warf after we got back and asked how they did in Vermillion. Sounds like the high pressure perfect day sent all of the perch on vacation. They claimed no one caught fish Wednesday.

BTW we fished just NE of Put-In-Bay.

Well mayby next week!

Bob


----------

